# What Type Of Bantam?



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm looking for a bantam breed that would fit me best and I am serious about getting more chickens so ya'll don't have to say like oh here we go again she says she's getting chickens when she's not, so please don't think that.
I am serious about expanding my flock but I will be keeping them separate just because these will be bantams and I also think most chickens will pick on new chickens that are added in the flock.
If I order off a hatchery I hope to get at least 1 or 2 roosters! 

Does anybody know what is the smallest breed of chicken? I like smaller chickens and that's why I'm currently into bantams mostly. I am really excited to get more chickens and that's how it usually is with me when it comes to new animals on the property! I am looking for tame ones I don't like flighty birds. Also does anyone know of a good hatchery I can buy from?
I looked at Cackle Hatchery and they wouldn't be here till another year which shocked me and I would NEVER wait that long.. Please let me know if you know of a good breed out there. Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I like these does anybody know anything about them? Are they friendly?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Serama is the smallest breed. 

Old English are also small, just not as small. The thing to keep in mind is that it says Game Bird in their name. There's a reason for that. They can be very territorial. 

@Overmountain1 has really lucked out with her guy being more on the sweet side. 

Dutch are the same size and not as aggressive as OE's can be.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm looking for a bantam breed that would fit me best and I am serious about getting more chickens so ya'll don't have to say like oh here we go again she says she's getting chickens when she's not, so please don't think that.
I am serious about expanding my flock but I will be keeping them separate just because these will be bantams and I also think most chickens will pick on new chickens that are added in the flock.
*If I order off a hatchery I hope to get at least 1 or 2 roosters! You'd get better stock from a private breeder if you can find one that has the breed you are looking for. Many private breeders, like me, will not send chicks through the mail, but will sell hatching eggs.*

Does anybody know what is the* smallest breed* of chicken? *Serama are said to be the smallest breed. This is not strictly true as many breeders have serama of a larger stature. Serama can produce the smallest chickens that often weigh less than 10 ounces.*I like smaller chickens and that's why I'm currently into bantams mostly. *I raise serama. You will not find a more friendly breed. Many are just naturally tame and trusting.* I am really excited to get more chickens and that's how it usually is with me when it comes to new animals on the property! I am looking for tame ones I don't like flighty birds. Also does anyone know of a good hatchery I can buy from?
I looked at Cackle Hatchery and they wouldn't be here till another year which shocked me and I would NEVER wait that long.. Please let me know if you know of a good breed out there. Thank you! *Serama and d'Uccle and phoenix.*



Animals45 said:


> I like these does anybody know anything about them? Are they friendly?


*I have never owned BB reds, but I have seen them many times at our local poultry auction. In appearance they look somewhat like serama, but a little larger than the smaller serama.

This is one of my phoenix bantam roosters. They require more space and time to keep them looking nice. I show you this picture because I know many of the online images of phoenix do not show quality birds.

The pictures show two of my phoenix; a rooster and a hen. The pictures may be deceiving as Phoenix bantams are a small breed with long tails and saddle feathers. They do come in other colors than just white.

















*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Serama is the smallest breed.
> 
> Old English are also small, just not as small. The thing to keep in mind is that it says Game Bird in their name. There's a reason for that. They can be very territorial.
> 
> ...


Oh great this was helpful, thank you! I think I did know that game birds were more on the aggressive side. 
Would you consider Porcelain Bantams small?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'm looking for a bantam breed that would fit me best and I am serious about getting more chickens so ya'll don't have to say like oh here we go again she says she's getting chickens when she's not, so please don't think that.
> I am serious about expanding my flock but I will be keeping them separate just because these will be bantams and I also think most chickens will pick on new chickens that are added in the flock.
> *If I order off a hatchery I hope to get at least 1 or 2 roosters! You'd get better stock from a private breeder if you can find one that has the breed you are looking for. Many private breeders, like me, will not send chicks through the mail, but will sell hatching eggs.*
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for you're help, I really appreciate it! Beautiful birds you have there, love the long tails!
Thank you I might actually have to try a private hatchery! Do you or anybody know how long it would take for them to get to my place? I definitely wouldn't order off Cackle Hatchery with how long it takes for the chicks to get here.
They said it would take another year to arrive and that's too long for me. I might want to research phoenix.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you so much for you're help, I really appreciate it! Beautiful birds you have there, love the long tails!
> Thank you I might actually have to try a private hatchery! Do you or anybody know how long it would take for them to get to my place? I definitely wouldn't order off Cackle Hatchery with how long it takes for the chicks to get here.
> They said it would take another year to arrive and that's too long for me. I might want to research phoenix.


Porcelain is a color; porcelain d'Uccle are small birds with a lot of character. When I have received or shipped eggs, it has taken 2-3 days to be delivered. It would be the same for chicks. Any longer, the chicks would likely be dead on arrival.

What Cackle Hatchery means is they won't have any to sell for another year; probably meaning spring. What they want is for people to order now and get the chicks when they are in stock. Once they have the chicks delivery HAS to be within three days.

Good luck researching phoenix bantams online. Much of the information for the breed is sketchy and/or incorrect. This I know as I often do research on what interests me. Should you have any specific questions, I'm happy to reply.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm looking for a bantam breed that would fit me best and I am serious about getting more chickens so ya'll don't have to say like oh here we go again she says she's getting chickens when she's not, so please don't think that.
> I am serious about expanding my flock but I will be keeping them separate just because these will be bantams and I also think most chickens will pick on new chickens that are added in the flock.
> If I order off a hatchery I hope to get at least 1 or 2 roosters!
> 
> ...


I wish so much that I was the first to respond to this! But oh well. If you are wanting bantams, get seramas. They are very docile and hardy and as @danathome knows I am obsessed with them! Would you want me to do a breed profile on them as I did the milli Fluers?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I can think of not think of many faults with serama. They should not be in a mix breed flock. They can not tolerate temperatures under 30F for long, so they need supplemental heat in the winter. They are docile. They are friendly. They are trusting; about perfect as a bantam pet.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I can think of not think of many faults with serama. They should not be in a mix breed flock. They can not tolerate temperatures under 30F for long, so they need supplemental heat in the winter. They are docile. They are friendly. They are trusting; about perfect as a bantam pet.


that is WELL SAidD


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Porcelain is a color; porcelain d'Uccle are small birds with a lot of character. When I have received or shipped eggs, it has taken 2-3 days to be delivered. It would be the same for chicks. Any longer, the chicks would likely be dead on arrival.
> 
> What Cackle Hatchery means is they won't have any to sell for another year; probably meaning spring. What they want is for people to order now and get the chicks when they are in stock. Once they have the chicks delivery HAS to be within three days.
> 
> Good luck researching phoenix bantams online. Much of the information for the breed is sketchy and/or incorrect. This I know as I often do research on what interests me. Should you have any specific questions, I'm happy to reply.


Oh my I see now, Ok so it means they probably wouldn't be hatching eggs till another year, sorry I guess I'm stupid and new when it comes to this kind of stuff. I am hoping to get at least 1 rooster. Thank you for being happy to reply! I do have 2 questions, are bantams eggs really small? And what color eggs do bantams usually lay or does that depend on color of the bird?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I wish so much that I was the first to respond to this! But oh well. If you are wanting bantams, get seramas. They are very docile and hardy and as @danathome knows I am obsessed with them! Would you want me to do a breed profile on them as I did the milli Fluers?


Thanks! Yes, could you do that?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my I see now, Ok so it means they probably wouldn't be hatching eggs till another year, sorry I guess I'm stupid and new when it comes to this kind of stuff. I am hoping to get at least 1 rooster. Thank you for being happy to reply! I do have 2 questions, are bantams eggs really small? And what color eggs do bantams usually lay or does that depend on color of the bird?


It is not being stupid to not know what has never been learned. Bantam egg size varies a bit with the breed. Serama eggs would be about the size of a pointy ping-pong ball. My phoenix eggs are a fourth bigger in size. Bird color is not a factor that influences egg color. Bantam eggs can be white, buff, and probably brown; the same colors as large breeds.

I would offer you some serama hatching eggs except for the fact that I chose to raise short-legged serama that have a high percentage of eggs that die in the shell. For you to try and hatch them would result in a lot of disappointment for you. I do know someone in WV that has serama with a high hatch rate if that is something you'd be interested in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The above post reminds me. OM-For the best luck, pair the serama hens from me to the serama rooster you found (can't remember his name) as he is normal legged and totally unrelated. Your roo from me would be short legged and you'd likely have eggs DIS.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> It is not being stupid to not know what has never been learned. Bantam egg size varies a bit with the breed. Serama eggs would be about the size of a pointy ping-pong ball. My phoenix eggs are a fourth bigger in size. Bird color is not a factor that influences egg color. Bantam eggs can be white, buff, and probably brown; the same colors as large breeds.
> 
> I would offer you some serama hatching eggs except for the fact that I chose to raise short-legged serama that have a high percentage of eggs that die in the shell. For you to try and hatch them would result in a lot of disappointment for you. I do know someone in WV that has serama with a high hatch rate if that is something you'd be interested in.


Thanks! Would he ship me eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my I see now, Ok so it means they probably wouldn't be hatching eggs till another year, sorry I guess I'm stupid and new when it comes to this kind of stuff. I am hoping to get at least 1 rooster. Thank you for being happy to reply! I do have 2 questions, are bantams eggs really small? And what color eggs do bantams usually lay or does that depend on color of the bird?


Not stupid. Learning. The only way to learn is to ask and if anyone has an answer you'll learn one more thing.

Egg color is about the breed. Not color of the bird.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not stupid. Learning. The only way to learn is to ask and if anyone has an answer you'll learn one more thing.
> 
> Egg color is about the breed. Not color of the bird.


Thanks! Oh really? It definitely doesn't matter what color of eggs I'd get was just curious! What breed should I get?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm still ISO Porcelain Bantams, please if any of you know of some on a hatchery that can deliver fast would you please let me know? Thanks!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Thanks! Would he ship me eggs?


I can ask her about it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I'm still ISO Porcelain Bantams, please if any of you know of some on a hatchery that can deliver fast would you please let me know? Thanks!


Mypetchicken has them now. I just looked online. Probably other places too. Type in a google search, Porcelain d'Uccle for sale.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I can ask her about it.


Oh sorry "She". And thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Mypetchicken has them now. I just looked online. Probably other places too. Type in a google search, Porcelain d'Uccle for sale.


Thank you! Do you know when they would get here? Also do you know what straight run means?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also would it be possible for me to order some Mille Fleur D'Uccles and porcelain bantams from mypetchicken and then mix them together? I kind of wanted 2 different breeds.
And I'm really sorry for pestering you but also could I could keep 2 roosters together with some females?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thanks! Yes, could you do that?


Sure! I'll try to as soon as I can.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> The above post reminds me. OM-For the best luck, pair the serama hens from me to the serama rooster you found (can't remember his name) as he is normal legged and totally unrelated. Your roo from me would be short legged and you'd likely have eggs DIS.


Thanks Dan! Question though: he is BIG. Like I think he was about 2 lbs if I’m remembering correctly- which is cool Bc she is so tiny for the babies sake- but is that too big for her or would she likely tolerate that ok for a while? He’s a gentleman mostly. But will the size difference be ok for her?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Also keep this in mind; if you pair a porcelain rooster with the MF hen you will still get MF offspring. So only one dude required! 

Straight run means you get what you get, boys and girls, bc the bantams can’t be sexed at birth/youth etc.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Sure! I'll try to as soon as I can.


Thank you! And take your time, no worries!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! And take your time, no worries!


Animals, I have a suggestion. Try to group your questions in one statement. If you keep adding new statements some of your questions are apt to get missed. 

And just so you know, there is a edit feature. Some idiot thought three dots in the upper right of a post was smart. If you click on the idiot's three dots you'll see edit there.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! And take your time, no worries!


The Serama:

The Serama is a breed that some say was given to the king of Thailand, but that could have just been another bantam and they became the " Modern Serama" about 50 years ago in the 1970s. The breed itself originated in Malaysia and their origins started as early as the 1600s, but in 1970 it was propagated by Wee Yean Een, a Malaysian breeder working in the province of Kelantan. The first Serama was shown in 1990, and they came to America in 2000. Seramas were also imported into Europe in 2004 when they were brought into the United Kingdom. Since then, they have also been recognized by the poultry club of great Britain. Even after this, Seramas are relatively rare in Europe. 

The Serama usually weighs anywhere from 8-19 ounces on average, but the classes they are in are A: females under 8 ounces and males under 13, B: females are under 15 and males under 16, and so on. The colors of the Serama can vary, but white and black are recognized in show. In Malaysia, there are only smooth Seramas, but in The United States they can be frizzled: backyardchickens.com/threads/frizzled-serama-cokeral-caramel.414067/ or silkied: pinterest.com/pin/278238083208336472/. 

the appearance should be a high V-shaped tail with straight wings almost touching the ground. The Males have way bigger combs and wattles than the Females. The temperament of a Serama is great and they will often ask to be patted or picked up. Some people even put chicken diapers on them and let them be inside! They are not good with producing meat, and the hens lay about 180-200 eggs a year, (4-5 a week). Seramas are quite than your average chicken, but if a hen is left alone for more than a month then she will develop depression and not do as well going back into flocks. (This happened to pearl when her family died and all the chicks were unavailable.)

The hen's eggs are a little bigger than a quarter and it takes 5 to equal a regular store-bought egg and the color is light to dark brown. they will lay almost all year and start around 16-17 weeks. Some moms can be very broody and can sit on 4-5 eggs that will hatch in 20 days, but others just aren't. Seramas can live to be 7-10 years old with proper space and care. DO NOT breed a frizzle with a frizzle or the baby's feathers will fall off from being so fragile. 

like any other chicken, it may get avian flu. When getting them cover their cage or run with a tarp, and try to limit free-ranging access. (This is true for all birds, but Seramas since they are smaller are more prone to it.) They are great foragers, and they cannot use regular food crumble or pellets. instead try to grind it up. (Seramas can live in the winter outside if temperatures do not drop below 40 F. 

Overall, Seramas are a cute pretty friendly, and just plain FUN breed. If you are considering bantams, try the Malaysian Serama!!!!!!

Hope this was helpful! Good luck @Animals45 with your chicken journey! If you ever need a breed profile, you know who to ask.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Animals, I have a suggestion. Try to group your questions in one statement. If you keep adding new statements some of your questions are apt to get missed.
> 
> And just so you know, there is a edit feature. Some idiot thought three dots in the upper right of a post was smart. If you click on the idiot's three dots you'll see edit there.


Oh sorry about that, and thank you I will! Usually my post need editing.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Animals, I have a suggestion. Try to group your questions in one statement. If you keep adding new statements some of your questions are apt to get missed.
> 
> And just so you know, there is a edit feature. Some idiot thought three dots in the upper right of a post was smart. If you click on the idiot's three dots you'll see edit there.


_ I only see "report" there._


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> _ I only see "report" there._


There is a time limit when it comes to editing a post. Just don't ask me what it is. 

Try making a post, post it. Then click on the idiot's three dots. If you don't see edit there with a fresh post I need to know so I can holler up the chain for them to fix it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is a time limit when it comes to editing a post. Just don't ask me what it is.
> 
> Try making a post, post it. Then click on the idiot's three dots. If you don't see edit there with a fresh post I need to know so I can holler up the chain for them to fix it.


here is the post: Seramas are the best bantam

Okay I just changed it from seramas are the worst to Seramas ae the best bantam. It is there but like you said there is time limit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> here is the post: Seramas are the best bantam
> 
> Okay I just changed it from seramas are the worst to Seramas ae the best bantam. It is there but like you said there is time limit.


Good. I can't see what you see so I depend on you all letting me know if something isn't right.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Good. I can't see what you see so I depend on you all letting me know if something isn't right.


She probably sees report cause she is doing other peoples post, she is probably not doing her post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> She probably sees report cause she is doing other peoples post, she is probably not doing her post.


You're right. That's all you can do with someone else's post.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

The Phoenix bantam looks pretty


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> The Phoenix bantam looks pretty


It's too late my chicks are already at my house!


----------

